# Moebius M.O.M Creature



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got in the M.O.M Creature and fantastic!The detailing is as crisp as it was when Aurora first issued him and that is comparing it to the Original one.Thanks a Million Moebuis for reissuing the little guy again for us:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*it would be great to see a picture of the moebius mom creature here..

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zathros said:


> *it would be great to see a picture of the moebius mom creature here..*
> 
> *Z*


Well got a thread in the model section here and another on the clubhouse with my personal review of the Moebuis creature:thumbsup:

After 35yrs of being listed as MIA in Hobbystores all around







.This little gem finally Resurfaced to grace the Hobbystores once again








.Thanks To Moebius for Releasing one of the Holy Grails of the M.O.M series and after 35yrs you think he would have lost some detail here and there well got news for ya and comparing it to a Original not a shred of detail was lost at all







!So get him while ya can before he heads back to the Lagoon







!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Danny your a machine i see already got him primed ready to go ! 


Robert.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

sprayray said:


> Danny your a machine i see already got him primed ready to go !
> 
> 
> Robert.


Oh ya and will be hitting up with the paints tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm broke, but cant stand it any longer! I'll bite the bullet and order the Creature, Raider and Sinbad this week I guess.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I really like this kit,never had it before. The detail is great,and the pose is real cool. I had to give him a good manicure/pedicure on his hand and foot claws,sharpened them up a bit. I was thinking how cool he would look in my aquarium too! I will be getting another one or two of these. Thanks Moebius!!:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> I was thinking how cool he would look in my aquarium too! I will be getting another one or two of these. Thanks Moebius!!:thumbsup:


"Honey, I was thinking of getting an aqaurium. What do you think?":freak:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

louspal said:


> "Honey, I was thinking of getting an aqaurium. What do you think?":freak:


Moonmans wife: "Well, dear, you have four creatures, wont you need four aquariums?"
:tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is/was a Creature aquarium toy. I have one I got as a kid becuase he was like a mini version of the large Aurora kit. He bobs at the waist and bubbles come out of his head. He is about the size of the MotM kit.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

You mean this?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I got mine today, along with the Raider and all I can say is wow, Frank WOW!!! These are beautiful kits. I can't wait to get started on them.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine got shipped today! I'll join the party soon!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

YAY...Got mine today too :thumbsup:
God Bless You Moebius :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

gregsb said:


> You mean this?


So that's the Penn Plax Creature aquarium filter - thanks very much for showing, I've been wanting to see what one looked like for years. Anyone have the Penn Plax Blackbeard as well?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah,I remember those Penn Plax creatures in Woolworth's when I was 7 or 8. Those were the days,they also did some Pirate skeletons aquarium ornaments. The skeleton at a ship's wheel would move,and bubble. Very cool when I was that age.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, I totally forgot about the blackbeard. Thanks for the memory jog!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine today, and noticed an extra that I hadn't seen mentioned. Moebius included a choice of 2 different decals (4 actually... 2 versions, with 1 each in black & white or color) for the nameplate instead of the old Aurora "cut out of the instruction sheet" nameplate. VERY nice.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ive always been amazed that universal never sued penn-plax. that "monster" was on the market for a decade or more, unlicensed, and its really hard to imagine that nobody at the universal offices owned an aquarium. they had to have noticed.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just finished (2) of the creature kits this weekend. I have one more coat of clear to do tonight, then I'll post them for you guys to see. I did some pretty wild airbrush work all in kandy automotive enamels, lotsa' sparklies....

I will say, the detail is really crisp and clean on these kits. I didn't care for the price though for a snap kit, but thats the price you pay for the things you love! He builds up nice, good fitting seams and all. I didn't putty this thing up, I just put them together and painted away! 

Geez, I remember those aquarium pieces too! (I used to work in our local aquarium store when I was a kid) Those were so kool!


----------



## bim1204 (Mar 6, 2010)

*penn plax blackbeard*

i have alarge one of blackbeard made by penn plax its an exact replica of the original model kit , then for smaller and less plastic expense they made a smaller version in 1971, will get piocs of mine soon thanks jimmy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

bim1204 said:


> i have alarge one of blackbeard made by penn plax its an exact replica of the original model kit , then for smaller and less plastic expense they made a smaller version in 1971, will get piocs of mine soon thanks jimmy


Amazing; if you can dig them out and post them, they'll be very interesting.


----------

